# معلومات.........."خطيرة".. لكل واحد بيشرب مياه



## الكيميائية حنوش (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


نحن بنعرف إنو لتنقية المياه يستخدم مادة الكلور
إما على شكل Cl2 أو OCl- ...... "باستخدام 2( NaOCl / Ca(OCl"


ووجود حوامض عضوية بسبب تحلل كائنات حية في المياه ولو بكميات قليلة يؤدي إلى تفاعلها مع OCl- وانتاج "Haloform" HCCl3


HCCL3 مادة ""مسرطنة"" حتى لو وجدت بكميات قليلة جداً مياه الشرب


لذلك لا بد من الحد من هذه المشكلة....كيف؟؟
- إما أن نمنع تواجد الحوامض العضوية في مصادر مياه الشرب
-أو الحصول على بديل للكلور لتنقية المياه

في دول العالم الأول يتم تنقية المياه عن طريق الأوزون أو UV
أما في دول العالم الثالث ... الأوزون والأشعة الفوق بنفسجية كثير غالية... لذلك ما زلنا نستخدم الكلور لتنقية المياه

وعند إلتقاء الكلور مع CH4 مثلاُ ولأن بيئتنا في العالم العربي حارة ومشمسة.....تتوفر ظروف مناسبة وملائمة جداً للتفاعل Cl مع CH4 وإنتاج HCCl3

إذن الحل ... هو _منع_ تواجد الحموض العضوية في مياه الشرب

نحن في العالم العربي نقاتل من أجل الحصول على مياه......نعاني من قلة المياه وعدم نظافتها

في الأبار المنزلية.....احتمال وجود حموض عضوية يكون أكثر.....وعادةً لا نعقم مياه الأبار بالكلور
لذلك لا بد من غلي مياه الأبار قبل شربها...لوجود بكتيريا ممرضة فيها 


هذه مشكلة مياه الشرب اليوم...........نستخدم الكلور لتنقية المياه ونزيد احتمالية الاصابة بالسرطان 
"يعني نوفر مصاري اليوم...وندفع أضعافهم بكرة للعلاج"

ولا نبدأ بخطوة جديدة ونستخدم طرق "تقريباً ...ولحد اليوم مضمونة" مثل الأشعة فوق بنفسجية والأوزون ونوفر صحتنا؟؟؟!!

شو الحل؟؟؟.............وشو رأي المتخصصيين؟؟؟​


----------



## إسلام علي (4 مايو 2011)

هذا الكلام خطير الله يستر


----------



## aaamaaa (5 مايو 2011)

كلام خطير لان انا اضيف الكلور في المياة في مدينة الرياض


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (12 مايو 2011)

يا اخواننا الكلور افضل من الاوزون واللاشعة فوق البنفسجية لان الكلور بيظل موجود في المياة فترة اكبر وبتكون قدرته على التطهير فترة اكثر د ا اولا ثانيا ان حمض الهيبوكلورس المتكون تركيزة اد ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ق ليل جدا جدا


----------



## طارق الشريف2 (17 مايو 2011)

استر يارببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## الفشنى2010 (21 مايو 2011)

استخدم الكلور فى عملى منذ 13 سنة حيث اننى كيميائى وارى انه افضل مادة تعقيم وخطورة الهالوميثان قليلة جدا حيث انه يتم التخلص منه فى عمليات الترسيب والكلور المتبقى حر فائدته الحافظ على جودة المياه وقدرتها على مقاومة البكتريا الى اخر نقطة فى شبكة التوزيع ويرجى العلم ان حقن الكلور يكون امن بالمتابعة والمراقبة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخت حنوش 
على مهلك علينا اولا المادة HCCl3 هي مادة الكلوروفورم وهي مادة مستخدمة بشكل واسع في التخدير وهي مادة متطايرة , واضافة الكلور على الماء يقتل البكتيريا التي تنتج الاحماض العضوية ومع ذلك يجب الحفاظ على ادنى تركيز للكلورين . والاهم من ذلك ان نسمي الله قبل الشرب ونحمده بعد الارتواء . ولن تموت نفسا قبل استيفاء اجلها .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (22 مايو 2011)

انا شايف ان الموضوع اتحل

مشكور جدا للجميع


----------



## wahid ali sultan (23 مايو 2011)

هى فعلأ المشكله خطيرة جدا ولأكن حلة بسيط جدا وهى تعريض مياة الشرب للأشعة فوق البنفسجية الموجدة بكثرة عندنا فى الشرق الأوسط عند تاعمد الشمس عتى الأرض وقت الظهيرة


----------



## حسن ابو الفتوح (27 مايو 2011)

ارجو الافاده بنسبة الكلور المسموح خروجها من محطة المعالجه وكذلك النسبه فى نهاية الشبكه 
وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mohalrubaie (27 مايو 2011)

لقد اوضح الاخوة الالتباس بشكل واضح مشكورين على ذلك واذكر هنا انه حتى لو استعمل الاوزون او uv في تعقيم المياه فيجب اضافة الكلور بعد ذلك ما دام الماء المنتج يتم توزيعه على المستهلكين من خلال شبكة أنابيب لان الكلور المتبقي ضمن بقاء الماء خالي من الملوثات البايولوجية بعكس الاوزون uv حيث يكون التعقيم لحظي وغير مضمون استمراره


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
نسبة الكلور المسموح وصولها الى المستخدم يجب ان لا تزيد عن 1 جزء/مليون وهذا هو القياس المهم 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## aaamaaa (6 يونيو 2011)

الكلور يطاع من المحطة عندي نسبته 0.6% وفي اخر الشبكة تكون نسبتة 0.3% من المليون


----------



## سهيل المهري (8 يونيو 2011)

يجب ان لا تزيد نسبة الكلور على الحد المسموح به ضمن المعايير الدولية لمياه الشرب.......


ما دام ضمن المعيار فتوكل على الله


----------



## سهيل المهري (8 يونيو 2011)

يجب ان يكون بين 0.2الى0.5 مليجرام/لتر


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 يونيو 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووور
يسلم هالايدين


----------



## waleedbesho (12 أغسطس 2011)

احب ان ادرج وجهة نظرى العلميه المتواضعه
و هى ان التفاعلات الثانويه التى قد تهدد الصحه العامه و ذلك من خلال اضافة الكلور كماده تعقيميه للمياه المنتجه هى صحيحه بنسبة 100 فى ال 100 و لكن هذه التفاعلات تحدث فقط فى الوسط الحامضى لذا يراعى حقن الصودا الكاويه او الجير على المياه المنتجه لضبط الاس الهيدروجينى قبل التعقيم بالكلور لتفادى حدوث تلك التفاعلات المضره اما عن النسبه المصرح بها للخروج للمستهلك فيجب ان لا تذيد عن 0.4 mg/l اما نسبة الحقن على خط الانتاج فتختلف باختلاف الزمن الذى سيتم من خلاله تخزين المياه بمعنى انه لو انه سيتم الاستهلاك مباشرة من خطوط الانتاج فيكفى الحقن بمعدل 0.6 mg/l اما اذا كان مياه الانتاج ستخزن على سبيل المثال يوما كاملا قبل الاستخدام فيجب ان لا تقل نسبة الحقن قبل خزانات الانتاج عن 1 mg/l ارجوا ان اكون وفقت و شكرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وليد اثراء حلو


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم يتم اضافة الكلور الى مياه الشرب للتخلص من الكائنات الدقيقة الضارة وبتركيز لا يتجاوز او اقل من 1 ppm عند نهاية الشبكة . واضافة الى ذلك عدم تثبيت التركيز على نسبة واحدة ثابتة حيث يمكن ان يتم انزال التركيز الى 0.5 ppm ورفعة الى 1 ppm لمدة نصف ساعة كل ثماني ساعات لمنع تكيف هذة الكائنات مع تركيز ثابت وبالتالي تصبح لديها مناعة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس النفط العراق (29 أكتوبر 2011)

المشكلة خطيرة جدا" وتتطلب تكاتف الجهود بين الحكومات والمواطنين في التوعية باهمية الحفاظ على مصادر المياه من شتى انواع الملوثات ولتبدأ الحكومات بالمصانع والمستشفيات التي تلقي بفضلاتها في الانهار وغيرها من مصادر المياه.


----------



## ahmed appas7 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تفاديا لتسمم البشر يجب ايضا الا يزيد تركيز الكلور الحر عن 0.1 ppm


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed appas7 قال:


> تفاديا لتسمم البشر يجب ايضا الا يزيد تركيز الكلور الحر عن 0.1 ppm


 اخي الكريم معلش بحبحها شوي 0.1 لا تكفي لقتل البكتيريا ولا تسمم البشر لذلك ارجو ان تسمع لنا برفع التركيز الى 1 جزء لكل مليون على ان يكون التركيز متغير من فترة لاخرى منعا للتكيف ويمكن ان يكون من 0.6 - 1 جزء/مليون وبعض الدول قد ترفع التركيز في مياه الشرب الى 2 جزء لكل مليون . ولذلك يطلب فقط تعريض الماء الى الهواء الجوي قبل الاستخدام او تسخينه قليلا لاطلاق الكلورين الحر منه .
وبتوفيق الله


----------

